# WOHOO we almost completed with the website!



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

We have been working pretty hard on the website, calling our old clients for pictures. Designing and putting it together. It was such a pain. We have hired a professional editor to make it sound better and more professional. Almost done with it though. After that, I got to make mini galleries for the "SERVICES" whenever they will click on it, that will redirect them to the gallery. Our gallery is almost done. Still missing a lot of pictures. Augh lesson learned to always take pictures.

Later in the future we'll hire a web designer to make it mobile friendly. 
I think the theme is good so far. It matches our decorative painting style.

Please give us some feedback, it is not fully organized yet. What you guys think?

The website URL is: NWDecorativepainting.com

Check out the gallery for you to be familiar of the works we do. 
Decorative Painting
Milestone
Wood Refinish

Internal/External and more will be coming soon.
Thanks for any feedback no matter if its good or bad, say what you got to say with honesty


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Svyatoslav70 said:


> We have been working pretty hard on the website, calling our old clients for pictures. Designing and putting it together. It was such a pain. We have hired a professional editor to make it sound better and more professional. Almost done with it though. After that, I got to make mini galleries for the "SERVICES" whenever they will click on it, that will redirect them to the gallery. Our gallery is almost done. Still missing a lot of pictures. Augh lesson learned to always take pictures.
> 
> Later in the future we'll hire a web designer to make it mobile friendly.
> I think the theme is good so far. It matches our decorative painting style.
> ...


Ok I just took a peak on my phone. Surprisingly it was pretty easy to read and navigate without a mobile version, but you still need to get one. 
At first glance I really liked the look to the site. The pics in the slider are great and the background looks unique and pretty cool. That's kinda were it ended for me tho. 

The navigation links on the sidebar are weird. Delete the licensed and insured link, members login, RSS feed, and the whole products section. Instead add a simple contact form and maybe some social media links if you have them.

Pictures are a pain to get but you need them on the service pages. When I click exterior painting I should see an exterior not just words. That goes for all of the services. 

On the homepage both the first and second paragraph are pretty much the same so delete one.

Here's one of the biggest problems I see, you don't have a targeted city your aiming for. As it stands now you'll never be found in a search result. People are going to search "faux finisher city state" You need to pick a city and sprinkle some location specific keywords in. 

Having a blog is another great way to target cities and long tailed keywords. It's something you should consider doing however once you commit you've got to update it regularly.

All in all you've got the bones of a nice site, with some more work and more pics you'll be set. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

So for it looks great. I did notice some miss spelling "Our Painting Specialties" you have hoice not choice. The 3rd paragraph at the top is almost identical to the 2nd paragraph.
Like Rbriggs said add a simple "contact us" box. The sidebar looks pretty good again like Briggs said remover the licensed and insured, Maybe add that wording some where on the main page instead.

Once you add some pictures and fine tune it it will look great.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Ok I just took a peak on my phone. Surprisingly it was pretty easy to read and navigate without a mobile version, but you still need to get one. At first glance I really liked the look to the site. The pics in the slider are great and the background looks unique and pretty cool. That's kinda were it ended for me tho. The navigation links on the sidebar are weird. Delete the licensed and insured link, members login, RSS feed, and the whole products section. Instead add a simple contact form and maybe some social media links if you have them. Pictures are a pain to get but you need them on the service pages. When I click exterior painting I should see an exterior not just words. That goes for all of the services. On the homepage both the first and second paragraph are pretty much the same so delete one. Here's one of the biggest problems I see, you don't have a targeted city your aiming for. As it stands now you'll never be found in a search result. People are going to search "faux finisher city state" You need to pick a city and sprinkle some location specific keywords in. Having a blog is another great way to target cities and long tailed keywords. It's something you should consider doing however once you commit you've got to update it regularly. All in all you've got the bones of a nice site, with some more work and more pics you'll be set. Good luck and have fun!


 thanks for your feedback! Yes I got some spelling issues as I said I hired a professional that is currently revising all the text which has not been update on the website yet. I did gather gallery it's on the top menu.

Under where we serve, if says the main places. As for right now I am not really worrying about SEO. Once the company will grow bigger  then I would.
As for right now it is private. 
Thanks for all your suggestions!


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> So for it looks great. I did notice some miss spelling "Our Painting Specialties" you have hoice not choice. The 3rd paragraph at the top is almost identical to the 2nd paragraph. Like Rbriggs said add a simple "contact us" box. The sidebar looks pretty good again like Briggs said remover the licensed and insured, Maybe add that wording some where on the main page instead. Once you add some pictures and fine tune it it will look great.


Thanks for your feedback! I do have contact us form it's at the top. It would not fit on the sidebar. All the pictures are under gallery on the top menu. And licensed and insured exist all the way on the bottom of the homepage


----------



## Savdog01 (Aug 28, 2012)

Svyatoslav70 said:


> As for right now I am not really worrying about SEO. Once the company will grow bigger  then I would.
> As for right now it is private.
> Thanks for all your suggestions!


Thats a mistake. You're doing the website now and I think it looks great so why not create it for SEO? Thats kind of saying I am not going to advertise until I get big. Doesn't make sense to me. You should just opt for put a couple signs up around town in areas no one will see.

What is the customer sign in going to? I have always wanted to do that as well so the customer could look at a calendar, pick colors, get documents pertaining to their job, etc. How do you use it?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey, I thought the pics of your work looked good. 

Whoever is writing the text needs to go through and remove some of the awkward wording. Although I can tell you love your work, somewhere you say it is like a hobby because you enjoy it so much. IMO, take that out.:thumbup:


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

Svyatoslav70 said:


> thanks for your feedback! Yes I got some spelling issues as I said I hired a professional that is currently revising all the text which has not been update on the website yet. I did gather gallery it's on the top menu.
> 
> Under where we serve, if says the main places. As for right now I am not really worrying about SEO. Once the company will grow bigger  then I would.
> As for right now it is private.
> Thanks for all your suggestions!


SEO is an ongoing process that takes time, the longer you wait the more time is being wasted. consider a blog as well. everything else looks good from my perspective. Best of luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys for your reply. Yeah the sentences are awkward the website has not being updated yet with the new text. Do you guys think it really worth the SEO? I thought whoever has my business card see a poster with the QR Code can find us online.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

fauxlynn said:


> Hey, I thought the pics of your work looked good. Whoever is writing the text needs to go through and remove some of the awkward wording. Although I can tell you love your work, somewhere you say it is like a hobby because you enjoy it so much. IMO, take that out.:thumbup:


Thanks! That's why I paid 200$ for a writer on freelancer to write things for me  not done yet though


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

....


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have now made it mobile! Still some things under process trying to make the photo gallery more responsive and make a slideshow on the home page. I would like some feedback on that. 
Also I have created mini slide shows in the services at which once you click it will go to the photo gallery.

The members login that is for me to login I will change that to webmaster login as I cannot hide it I need it for editing. 
Thanks!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Svyatoslav70 said:


> The members login that is for me to login I will change that to webmaster login as I cannot hide it I need it for editing.
> Thanks!


You should be able to bookmark the page that the login link brings you to, if you did want to remove that link from the public. :thumbsup:


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Sir Mixalot said:


> You should be able to bookmark the page that the login link brings you to, if you did want to remove that link from the public. :thumbsup:


 I have removed that! I included it in my footer links it's not distracting there thanks!


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

We have made a mobile version for the site, Can I please get some feedback on it? when trying using it on iPhone, android or iPad. Thanks!


----------



## Joe Lucier (Jan 28, 2014)

Im guessing that does not go mobile. Your work is really really good. With work like that your going to be busy no matter what .


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Joe Lucier said:


> Im guessing that does not go mobile. Your work is really really good. With work like that your going to be busy no matter what .


Thanks! I had no time nor skills making mobile. But I had people make it mobile so now it's mobile as well  however for best results desktop version is for that.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Pretty much done with our website and with mobile as well! Just got couple more pictures to upload and add some of the details and I'm good to go  I would like some feedback on the welcome page, about and others! That would be great! Thanks.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Savdog01 said:


> Thats a mistake. You're doing the website now and I think it looks great so why not create it for SEO? Thats kind of saying I am not going to advertise until I get big. Doesn't make sense to me. You should just opt for put a couple signs up around town in areas no one will see.
> 
> What is the customer sign in going to? I have always wanted to do that as well so the customer could look at a calendar, pick colors, get documents pertaining to their job, etc. How do you use it?
> 
> ...


Customer sign in doesn't work its for the webmaster! But that is a great idea! That would be great, but for big businesses not for a tiny like ours.


----------

